# What kind of Member are you - and why?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

On these Forums at what point does your status change from, or back to, a 'Member' to a 'Junior Member' to a 'Senior Member'?

Any poster making reference to 'Member' as a euphemism will be sent to see the Headmaster and punished accordingly!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I just noticed a recent poster with around 183 posts was a senior member and has been a member since 2011.

I have 400ish posts and been here since sept 2010 and am a senior.

I assume by a slow process of distillation of replies we shall suss it out.

Davy


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I am down as a senior member,it seems a bit weird seeing senior next to my name.Sue is always saying when will you grow up>I am still very young ,well in my head anyway:grin2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

of course those of us with over 15000 posts get a nubile virgin (of whichever sex we prefer) every sunday evening, and I'm a bit busy at the moment...:wink2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Vbulletin software always had a means to differentiate between members who posted a lot and those that didn't. It was always based on the number of posts, settings for which are in the AdminCP section of the forum.

I haven't looked at those on my own forum, but I think the titles can vary as well.

We also have a 'Forum Supporter' tag which you get when you post a donation towards the running costs of the forum.

Loads of options to play with, too many for most Admins!

Here is a screen dump of the front page of ours:










The options slider bar shows there is just over another 35% of options not shown on the left.

We are on a much earlier version of Vbulletin, MHF is up on V5.X I imagine.

Peter


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> Loads of options to play with, too many for most Admins!
> Peter


You're dead right there Peter - it's a minefield.:surprise:

I did look the other day at the "promotion points" but can't remember offhand, I think the first promotion is at 30 posts, can't recall the others but 400 seems to ring a bell.

I'm definitely not going in there to look, it'd probably take until tomorrow for me to find it again.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I did wonder what it all meant......


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I've been a member for nearly 10 years but have only made less than 500 posts. 

I only post when I have something positive or helpful to say.

I do enjoy Cabby's jokes and like or thank as appropriate. There are many other long term active members who provide very valuable advice, too many to list here.

So, I guess a Senior Member is someone who has been here for a long time or someone who has racked up a mega number of posts in a shorter time. It doesn't really worry me - it's all about the valuable contribution that everyone makes in their own way. 

I see that Barryd's "Hank the Tank" is still visible in the MHF header - 3 wheels on my wagon and I'm still rolling along (Hank Marvin song, if I remember !!!).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

HarryTheHymer said:


> I see that Barryd's "Hank the Tank" is still visible in the MHF header - 3 wheels on my wagon and I'm still rolling along (Hank Marvin song, if I remember !!!).


I thought that was the New Christie Minstrels? :nerd:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yur right Mike.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

On another motorhome forum that I frequent, it is possible to delete the equivalent of 'senior member' on here and add your own title.


I dread to think what sexybint would change her title to. :surprise:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> I dread to think what sexybint would change her title to. :surprise:


How about...............

"Any Old Member Will Do" :laugh:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

747 said:


> On another motorhome forum that I frequent, it is possible to delete the equivalent of 'senior member' on here and add your own title.
> 
> I dread to think what sexybint would change her title to. :surprise:


"Slapper" comes to mind


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry, Tugboat, Nicholsong, Erneboy. Gemmy is calling your girlfriend a slapper. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MHFAdmin said:


> You're dead right there Peter - it's a minefield.:surprise:
> 
> I did look the other day at the "promotion points" but can't remember offhand, I think the first promotion is at 30 posts, can't recall the others but 400 seems to ring a bell.
> 
> I'm definitely not going in there to look, it'd probably take until tomorrow for me to find it again.


How reassuring, I suppose looking at the comments and requests made over the last week will be a long haul thing.

It would help if Admin addresses those at least, perhaps a post in the thread to keep us informed as it looks like its all being ignored.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

747 said:


> Barry, Tugboat, Nicholsong, Erneboy. Gemmy is calling your girlfriend a slapper. :frown2:


Ah, I can't say I mind 747. Just between you and me I suspect that it's not really a she at all!

I think it's a bloke doing a wind up. Call me cynical if you like, but there it is.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Ah, I can't say I mind 747. Just between you and me I suspect that it's not really a she at all!
> 
> I think it's a bloke doing a wind up. Call me cynical if you like, but there it is.


Tuggers says she is real and female, he's met her but I dunno if he can tell the difference these days. You know sailors as well. Any port an all that.

On another forum the member status is much more interesting and there are about 8 levels to aspire to. Junior member or Senior member is just plain boring if you ask me. Think up some better titles and post number milestones.


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

747 said:


> On another motorhome forum that I frequent, it is possible to delete the equivalent of 'senior member' on here and add your own title.
> 
> I dread to think what sexybint would change her title to. :surprise:


I should be able to change this, let me have a look under the hood for you.

-Philip


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Ah, I can't say I mind 747. Just between you and me I suspect that it's not really a she at all!
> 
> I think it's a bloke doing a wind up. Call me cynical if you like, but there it is.


Her real name is Samantha :wink2:

.............. And I don't think (call me) Dave knows about her extra-mural activities.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Mmm Samantha, wasn't she the one that twitched her nose and made magical things happen!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> Mmm Samantha, wasn't she the one that twitched her nose and made magical things happen!


No - she's the one who keeps the score.:wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

gaspode said:


> No - she's the one who keeps the score.:wink2:


'Sorry, I haven't a clue' what you're on about

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

She is real, she lives at Mornington crescent :wink2::grin2::grin2::kiss:


----------

